# My Pumpkins look yellow?



## BackfourtyMI.

There getting a nice size to them but they are yellow. Never had yellow pumpkins before, I think they are always green the turn orange as they ripen. I have never seen these green yet.

At the end of the row by the pumpkins is the Zuchini & the other side of them are the buttercup squash, would that make a difference? The Zuchini are nice & green & so are the Buttercup squash.


----------



## wdchuck

Same thing in our garden:

Yellow pumpkins
Yellow squashes
Green/white mottled melon/squash looking things
watermelon/pumpkin looking orbs

It's a plethora of cross pollination in our garden, wonder what it'll all taste like. 

Baked in the oven, with spices, put into a crust, and some whipped cream on top at the dinner table will equalize it all, right?


----------



## Marcia in MT

There are pumpkin varieties that are yellow from the beginning. Did you buy seeds/plants, or did you start them yourself? There's always a chance for mislabelling anywhere along the line, though.


----------



## ChristieAcres

With all the discussion about cross-pollination, it leads me to wonder what will be "true" from any seeds I harvest. The obvious don't concern me. I grew Sugar Pumpkins not far from a 20 foot row of Squash varieties (all side by side) and have bright orange ones that look normal. Each Squash is producing true, but wonder if the seeds I harvest will produce the same varieties?


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I plant the seeds directly in the ground, I usually plant the smaller sugar pumpkins & then the Big Carving pumpkins too. I thouht those were the same I planted this year. I've never seen them look like this before no matter what variety I've planted.

Nothing else in the garden looks like it has crossed with any other veggies, it's weird. I'm curious to see how these come out.


----------



## Use Less

The current neighbor plants don't affect the pumpkins you are growing. Cross-breeding affects the seeds,which affect NEXT year's plants. Also, zukes don't crossbreed w/pumpkins to the best of my knowledge, and I'd be surprised if squash did. Generally stuff needs to be pretty close cousins to do that; cuke varieties, tomato varieties, etc.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Well these were store bought packaged seeds so it must be some mix up on there end I'm guessing.

We'll see how they turn out, never seen pumpkins this color before, my porch will look different that anyone else's this year for sure.


----------



## Guest

Use Less said:


> The current neighbor plants don't affect the pumpkins you are growing. Cross-breeding affects the seeds,which affect NEXT year's plants. Also, zukes don't crossbreed w/pumpkins to the best of my knowledge, and I'd be surprised if squash did. Generally stuff needs to be pretty close cousins to do that; cuke varieties, tomato varieties, etc.


Pumpkins ARE squash. 

Some reading:

_The varieties within a botanical species (which may be referred to as pumpkins, squash or gourd) can cross-pollinate. Varieties from different species do not. For example, zucchini crosses with Howden's Field pumpkin, acorn or spaghetti squash, small decorative gourds, or Jack-Be-Little miniature pumpkins because they are all members of the same botanical species (C. Pepo)_

http://urbanext.illinois.edu/pumpkins/growing.html


----------



## bee

Jonnys Selected Seeds had/has a breeding program for "precocious"(sp) yellow gene in pumpkins. What this means is that the immature fruit start out yellow rather than green. This ensures when they do mature you have no green to overcome in the ripening fruit..it may not be quite ready to be all orange but will never show it by showing green. I got a line going from some of their seed..I believe it was Baby Bear. I sent them some seed from it but never heard anything back. Lost the line a while back. Google it, even my spelling brings up the info. Seems it is in the C. Pepo; which includes summer squash and PUMPKINS!


----------



## DW

Some started yellow and some green. I believe the green ones are my pie pumpkins...I had weird seed this yr.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Thanks everyone, I'm really curious now to see how these turn out. I just thought something was wrong with them & now I find out they may be a normal kind of pumpkin.


----------



## puddlejumper007

i just bought a white pumpkin at farmers market. am going to save seeds...anyone ever seen them before?


----------



## Rowena

I have not grown them, but I bought them and they do have a nice thick flesh layer, but I still prefer the flavor of the sugar.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I have seen the white one's before, they are really cool for halloween with black eye's & a mouth & then cook them up for the recipe's you want to use it for.


----------



## pondman

this one was yellow from the start http://s567.photobucket.com/albums/ss111/pondman123/


----------



## Teresa in Indiana

I saw on a few internet sites that the really large variety of pumpkins are yellow from the start and turn orange, they are never green. I bought 2 types of these seeds and all of my pumpkins starting out are yellow until reaching size larger than basketball and slowly turns orange as they are growing at least 3 times size of basketball so far. I planted them the first week in June in a raised bed with a good mix of garden soil, peat moss and manure compost mix. I have used some epsom salt, miracle grow and now a high potassium tomato fertilizer to increase size and good watering about every 2-3 days with temps in the 90’s and sunny. This is first time growing pumpkins and did it with my 4 yr old granddaughter as something fun to do. I love nurturing the plant though it does take some time and I have read and learned a lot about pumpkins. I am planning a bigger garden next spring and more pumpkins!


----------

